# This typifies the insanity in my back yard within a 24-hour span



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Do some of you wonder how my neighbors feel about all my hives swarming, etc?

There's been no complaints.

But I'm prepared with a wall of bait hives, lol..


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

*VIDEO:*

https://youtu.be/fquyCXZCy74


.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't get the link to work. Can you copy the part that says share and paste that in please? I want to see your video


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

virginiawolf said:


> I can't get the link to work. Can you copy the part that says share and paste that in please? I want to see your video


Thanks. And sorry.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

That was awesome good fun! Thanks for sharing! 
Catching that queen at the end kind of kept me on the edge of my seat... go in... go in... go in...


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

BeeBop said:


> That was awesome good fun! Thanks for sharing!
> Catching that queen at the end kind of kept me on the edge of my seat... go in... go in... go in...


Haha, yes. I'm trying my hardest to please the viewers, even at the risk of losing queens. 

I'm sure there are old-timers out there watching, screaming, "PUT THAT DOGGONE CAMERA DOWN!"

But I wouldn't be doing all of this if it wasn't thrilling and fun.

.


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

I thought it was great to watch. All the excitement......


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

ollie said:


> I thought it was great to watch. All the excitement......


Thanks as always, Ollie!

The video was 26 minutes that I originally tried to post to YouTube. Thank goodness it got rejected and I had to edit it down to only 15 minutes...Lol.

.


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

Haha sent pm should have been the full 26 mins.....


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

How neat! love it, sitting here yelling go in go in ! Love the way you moved the swarm from the bird house. And a great commentator!


----------



## Beekeeper John (Oct 15, 2015)

ollie said:


> Haha sent pm should have been the full 26 mins.....


Great video, I just got a couple of swarms and will post soon. Also the vac plans you sent me works very well. Tks again


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

great video, bet your nieghbors love you


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Best use of a top bar hive I have seen in a while! :lpf:


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

Beekeeper John said:


> Great video, I just got a couple of swarms and will post soon. Also the vac plans you sent me works very well. Tks again


PLEASE post your videos. I love watching and learning as much as possible. First year bee keeper here and hoping to try catching a swarm ..or maybe 2.... this year so all the info is great. Love watching Pats videos.. he makes it look easy..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

BeeBop said:


> Catching that queen at the end kind of kept me on the edge of my seat... go in... go in... go in...


me too- awesome vid - thanks for sharing..... i wish my bees cooperated half as well....

Sky


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Catching the queen and using her to lure the bees into a more desired location is brilliant. Brilliant.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

aunt betty said:


> Catching the queen and using her to lure the bees into a more desired location is brilliant. Brilliant.


Can I give you my wife's phone number so you can tell her what you just said?...Lol.

Well, I appreciate the complement, but it was really lucky timing more than anything that she happened to be right there and I happened to have a queen clip ready just ten feet away.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Sky said:


> me too- awesome vid - thanks for sharing..... i wish my bees cooperated half as well....
> 
> Sky


I appreciate the kind words. 

But it wasn't cooperation. It was complete intimidation with an iron fist.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> Best use of a top bar hive I have seen in a while! :lpf:


You mean just as bait hives? Lol!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

wvbeeguy said:


> great video, bet your nieghbors love you


They haven't been affected by swarms yet. Next door, sometimes they drink from their pool in the summer, but I make it all better with honey for his baked beans.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Beekeeper John said:


> Great video, I just got a couple of swarms and will post soon. Also the vac plans you sent me works very well. Tks again


Glad the vac plans worked. I wish I could take credit for it. It can be temperamental, but I can usually coax it into working perfectly.

Would love to see your videos.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

missybee said:


> How neat! love it, sitting here yelling go in go in ! Love the way you moved the swarm from the bird house. And a great commentator!


I was very lucky to get that footage from both swarms. It's sometimes challenging to focus on the matter at hand while wielding a camera, and then get lucky and have something interesting happen AND it all work out for the best.

Thanks for watching and I appreciate the kind words.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Here's a short update-video on the cut-out/comb-straightening and split I did with the oddball bait hive:

https://youtu.be/mr1_ovdi4N8

.


----------



## ollie (Jan 2, 2016)

why don't you rehive them into a new hive and use 'that box' as a bait hive again? surely it would make a good one with having had bees in beforehand.....?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Yes, Ollie, I know I mentioned in detail over at YouTube that I intend to return that hive, with bees, to the older gentleman who built it.

At least that was my original intent.

Now you really have me thinking. I may consider placing those bees and comb in a ten-frame deep I built.

Hmmmmmmm.

.


----------

